

The Lean Startup is a NYTimes Best Seller. - brackin
http://www.nytimes.com/best-sellers-books/2011-10-02/hardcover-advice/list.html

======
brackin
This really is amazing news, Eric is leading this movement. The Lean startup
is influencing every part of this 'industry' if you can call it that
considering how broad startups can be.

------
jaxn
Their pre-sale was so well marketed that I managed to order 3 different copies
without realizing it (all from different channels or at different times, i.e.
my error).

~~~
laluser
That's not great marketing! They just exploited those with short-term memory
:)

------
Todd
Congrats Eric! Being on the bestseller list should drive awareness of your
methodologies to a broader group. You've been working hard at it. Keep it up!

------
trevor99
Congrats Eric! Amazing launch strategy, looking forward to seeing how the book
does in successive weeks and hope it stays on the list!

------
DanielRibeiro
Ash Maurya's Running Lean did not get as much attention, but it is also a
great book[1]. Many of his experiences are also easily found on his amazing
blog[2].

[1] <http://www.runningleanhq.com/>

[2] <http://www.ashmaurya.com/>

~~~
tosh
+1 definitely check out Ash's work. great content around customer development,
lean and also bootstrapping.

------
antimora
Has anyone read it? I would like some comments on the book. I am considering
buying it.

~~~
acgourley
I'm usually in the camp of "those who can, do; those who can't, read business
books" but this book is worth stopping everything you're doing and fully
internalizing.

I think the lean movement (directly and indirectly) will increase value
creation in silicon valley by 10-20%, and this is the holy book of it.

~~~
jaxn
Pretty sure the impact isn't just limited to silicon valley. If anything, I
think the relative impact of other areas will be far greater elsewhere.

~~~
fiznool
Totally agree. I'm based in the UK and I'm looking forward to putting his
methods into practice over this side of the pond.

